# Lake Logan Carpin



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my frist post, hopefully it works  

I fished logan for about 4 hours today, the carp were all over the shallows but we only managed to convince one into biting some sweet corn. He went about 5 lbs, and my buddy caught it on an ultra lite so it was a pretty good fight.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey it worked!
Welcome Fishman!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have to hit it friday afternoon, probably use corn and crawlers.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck you guys. My dad & mom are staying a week at his cabin down there, If I was there, I'd sure join you guys.

Jack,

John Downs is the owner of Downs Bait & Guns jsut past the boat docks, tell him that you know me & he should tell you the hot spots if there is any. Oh & while your there ask him about that WOLF ammo, hes the one that had to send my buddies gun back. Hes a real good, honest guy.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

I'm finding that in early year, it's all in the packbait/groundbait that you use, not so much the hookbait (or pickup). They are after that small stuff......anything granular. Thanks for the post! Hope to see you at East Harbor!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I always wanted to visit that area, BuckeyeToms stomping grounds  Glad to see you out there carpin Fishman. And it's really nice to see you visiting this site. CATKING.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Shawn, I will be at the CAG outting. I'm going to be bringing at least 1 friend with me, maybe two. What are the prices on the camp ground sites in the event I plan on staying over?

In fact I talked to crappie looker and he told me you guys are planning to drop by there this Friday as well. I've got this Friday off of school and I might try to make it up there in the afternoon to see how things are going. I told crappielooker I would discuss it with him further tonight, because I'm not exactly sure what time I'll be making it into my neck of the woods.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

You have my cell number.....give me a shout. I will be up there at sunrise tomorrow through Saturday evening. 

As for camping, check out this site:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/eastharbor.htm

Not really sure of the rates. I'm thinking around 16bucks or something w/o electric? Can't really remember.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright, if you guys are planning on being up there Friday night for sure, then I'll defintally come up and fish for a few hours. I'm thinking I can make it up there by 6PM which should give me a few hours of fishing time. Looks like it'll be awfuly cold, I'll make sure to dress for the weather. Where abouts do you think you'll be fishing? Somewhere in the area where you just got your new PB? If so, I know that spot 

I'm planning on hitting P-Hill on Saturday for crappies, but if that falls through I'll keep East Harbor in mind.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heey fishman..bring your crappie poles too anyways..we can sneak off and do some slab fishin'..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know where the crappies are.....I know where the crappies are  BUT......I have other species on my mind this weekend


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie Looker, my cars truck is like a mobile tackle box so I'll have all the stuff with me 

Shawn I know where P-Hill crappies are as well, I generally start in the water and move towards the rock wall


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, Howd it go @ Logan?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I did not fish logan, did you not see my channel cat report in the catfish section?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Next time you're fishing down this way, give me a shout.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished logan today, I caught three small carp on corn...But those Carp were everywhere in the shallow end.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That carp is about as skimmy as you're getting Jackson  Nice to get out and finally do some carpin hey? CATKING( Just returned from East Harbor)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jack

You keep losing weight and we may have to put big sinkers in your pockets to keep the flatheads from pullin you in!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a funny feeling I may not do to well on the Flats this year, all depends on how heavy the spring rains are and if the prespawn fishing is destryed by high waters in the Scioto and paint creek


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, i got that same feeling, but its just becasue of the curse, last year you were certain we'd get a couple, so maybe you'll be wrong this year too.! (But this year being wrong would be a good thing!)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just outta curiousity, we're the carp already starting to spawn up there? I was hoping to make it up there sometime soon to fish for them, just wanted to know if I would be wasting my time.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

I'd think the waters are still pretty cool for them to be spawning. Might not be though being further south.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I got some reports yesterday that the carp are already spawning at Logan, basically on warm days and its on the small ones the guy has been seeing.


----------

